# Help butchering a frozen deer!



## BullRush (Jun 29, 2007)

I need help butchering a frozen deer. The meat is way to hard to do anything with it. I know its easiest to do it right after the kill but that wasn't possible and unfortunately it froze solid before I could get to it since the temp's the last couple of nights have got into single digits and below. The only thing I can come up with is either A) Put a space heater by it all day tomorrow and hope that its soft enough when I come home from work ( but then there is the worry of it starting a fire.) or B) Putting it in the tub and letting it thaw out although I'm sure that answer B won't fly with the missus. The temps look to be in the mid-40's for the next three or four days with lows in the high 20's but I'm afraid that won't thaw it out enough either. A saw is out of the question as I'm not a fan of bone fragments in my meat. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bigbowman14 (Sep 14, 2006)

Do you know anyone with a garage or shed that you could get some heat into?????The problem I see, is that the meat is froze and you have to thaw it to process it...From what I have always been told, once meat is froze then unthawed you dont want to freeze it again...I would probably find someone with a garage or shed that is heated, let it unthaw and make the meat into burger or you could even can the meat. my .02


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Do you have a sawzall?


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

If the hide is still on your screwed. The hair will insulate the meat and it will stay frozen for a long time.


----------



## bigbowman14 (Sep 14, 2006)

I have skinned frozen deer....and its a cold arse job!!! like to add to what the previous post said...although the hide may be froze you can take it off....it definately needs to come off ASAP


----------



## BullRush (Jun 29, 2007)

I have a garage just no way to really get heat into it except for a couple space heaters. I actually have two deer to do. One that has been skinned and one that I started skinning tonight and you are right its a pain in the arse but can be done. Whats the reasoning behind once the meat is unthawed to not freeze it again? I don't mind making everything else into burger but would like to keep the backstraps as steaks.


----------



## stuckinthemud (Oct 5, 2005)

Get some decent gloves and get to work. The worst part about butchering a frozen deer is your hands get incredibly cold...FAST! If you can keep your hands off the meat it slows down the cooling of your hands.

A sharp knife and patience is needed to get the job done. Keep a sharpener handy to keep the blade sharp. A thin blade fishing fillet knife works wonderfully on a lot of the cuts.

Will it be as easy as thawed meat? Nope. But it is doable. And the meat will be better prepared if you keep it frozen. If you thaw it and then refreeze it you risk losing some of the flavor at best...bacteria set in at worst.

Nate


----------



## bigbowman14 (Sep 14, 2006)

BullRush said:


> I have a garage just no way to really get heat into it except for a couple space heaters. I actually have two deer to do. One that has been skinned and one that I started skinning tonight and you are right its a pain in the arse but can be done. Whats the reasoning behind once the meat is unthawed to not freeze it again? I don't mind making everything else into burger but would like to keep the backstraps as steaks.


Not sure the reasoning behind refreezing....I hunted with a butchers son for many years and that is just what I was told...Sorry....If you could get the hide off...and put the space heaters in they should slowly unthaw...and you are right about the backstraps and tenderloins...I would prob take my chances and cookem up:tongue:


----------



## ozdog (Jan 3, 2004)

I gotta laugh cause I've done the same thing. Bring it in for a day if it's froze solid. quarter it down with a saws all, garbage bag it and bring it in to thaw.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Half frozen meat is easier to butcher, and IMO will not cause you any refreezing problems. Lots of people recommend getting meat half frozen so it doesn't squish around like jello when trying to cut it. I would quarter it and put it inside in some of those big plastic tubs and cut it up tommorrow.


----------



## bigbowman14 (Sep 14, 2006)

skynight said:


> Half frozen meat is easier to butcher, and IMO will not cause you any refreezing problems. Lots of people recommend getting meat half frozen so it doesn't squish around like jello when trying to cut it. I would quarter it and put it inside in some of those big plastic tubs and cut it up tommorrow.


the deer is already froze...getting it unfroze half way is different then freezing it halfway


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

Find somebody who has a bandsaw.....that is what any big butcher shop uses to cut up frozen sections......just keep going until the deer is done.


----------



## airmark (Dec 6, 2007)

maybe a sawzall and a fine metal tooth cutting blade? that would keep the bone frags down pluss you could rinse the cuts with water rebag and freeze ? i dont know ive never cut my own deer )


----------



## jindydiver (Jan 13, 2006)

Don't worry about the whole frozen then thawed then frozen again problem. The meat is still good to eat, the problem is that when the meat is frozen it breaks a lot of the cells and then as it is thawed that moisture from those burst cells is released. The meat is wetter and if allowed to get warm it allows bacteria to breed, just keep it cold and allow it to dry some before freezing again. If you refreeze it without letting it dry the moisture will form bigger crystals and damage more of the meat. This is very similar to what you see in freezer burn.


----------



## coup (Oct 13, 2007)

*get er done*

sometimes you have to do the best you can....some folk hang em till they turn black........cut off some shoulders or such and take in the house and let them thaw some or have your wife bring in the houe a couple hours before you get home...... i like to slice the ham,backstraps,loins while partly froze,,real thin...... get r done>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

..

Seriously..


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

BowtechArch said:


> ..
> 
> Seriously..


Agree


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*long time*



Buckblood said:


> If the hide is still on your screwed. The hair will insulate the meat and it will stay frozen for a long time.



I froze a doe this year (last month) and I dragged it into the basement and hung it overnight. Was soft enough to skin the next day. 

Quartered it and started in and it was still about 1/2 frozen, but manageable.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

I use a 12" Blade.....

BTW Milwaukee makes Stainless Steel blades, too!!


----------



## xsmasherj (Oct 12, 2005)

I think the space heater idea is bad wont the smell get into the meat.I dont know what the weather is gonna be next week but it only takes one good warm day out of the skin to be able to process it...good luck


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

We had 2 deer freeze on us in the machine shed.Turned on the salamander(heater) and in 2 hrs the one was skin-able. the other I had skinned already and it was ready to be cut up. Put a heater on them, no problem.


----------



## 22lyons (Jul 30, 2007)

throw em in the bathtub....just a thought


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

bigbowman14 said:


> the deer is already froze...getting it unfroze half way is different then freezing it halfway


I got that it is frozen....which is why I recommended he quarter it and bring it inside in plastic tubs to partly unthaw.


----------



## mr.remington (Oct 23, 2007)

*frozen deer*

ive done a few frozen deer up , and your better of letting it thaw ,your only risking stabing yourself or cutting your fingers.


----------



## BullRush (Jun 29, 2007)

Well I got the job done with just a few small cuts. Actually my biggest cut was from a deer bone going into my hands. But now I have another question. Some of my deer meat that I'm going to turn into jerky, etc kind of has a brownish color to it not that nice red color the muscles usually have. Not sure how it happened as the deer was always frozen solid until it became slightly softer before I cut it up. Also it has a little bit different smell. To me it doesn't exactly smell rotten or bad, its just different more gamey like. Is this meat still good to be ground or am I SOL with it? Thanks


----------



## Airhead (Dec 19, 2005)

The dicolored meat is from contact with air. I have had a couple hang too long after skinning.

No worries, cut it off and grind it or discard it.


----------



## WiseGuy (Dec 15, 2004)

I've thawed and refrozen meat before with NO problem what so ever. Seems to be a 'wives tail'.


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

*I cut meat for a living*

Frozen meat can be thawed and refroze........ no problem. It may dry out a bit but is still good to eat. I actually like to cut meat with ice crystals in it. It turns out better....... easier to make straight cuts on the bigger pieces. Pork especially. The brownish colour is from the fat..... it means it froze slowly and started to go rancid......(or was froze was for a long period)........ :embara: I've done it with my own deer B4.
Here's what I have done in the past. Place whole deer in the tub and let thaw partially. Skin and cut. Allow the meat to still have ice crystals in it so to reduce the chance of bacteria. I would stay away from space heaters as its hard to control the thawing process. Danger zone is 40 degrees plus...... as thats when bacteria grows. Be prepared to have cold hands...... a bowl of hot water helps.


----------



## it's me (Sep 27, 2006)

Thawing and refreezing shouldn't be a concern with venison. It applies to other meats that have fat, as thawing and refreezing tends to make fat go rancid quicker. I never wash meat before freezing because that causes freezer burn. If you have to clean it up a little, wipe it down with a cotton rag dampened with salt water. Once the meat is in your freezer, the cold will take care of most bacteria. As far as discoloration goes, it's probably from exposure to air. I'd freeze it as is and trim off the dark spots before you cook it. That way if you do get any freezer burn, your only wasting the outer discolored meat


----------



## CDay (Aug 25, 2006)

You can safely freeze and thaw out fresh meat up to three times with no problems. Most meat we buy at the grocery store has already been frozen once or twice due to shipping. The key is keeping it cool while it thaws which is a slow process. In fact I just quarter all of mine once we harvest them and freeze the quarters until I have time to cut up a quarter or two. I always thaw out the quarters in a large chest cooler which takes about 4 to 5 days to thaw and keeps the meat cool.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Just to be clear on refreezing meat of any kind, according the the USDA



USDA said:


> There are two concerns with refreezing meat. The first is safety. If the meat has thawed in a refrigerator, then it’s okay to refreeze. In terms of other methods, make sure it doesn’t sit in the “danger zone”—40°F–140°F (4°C–60°C)—for more than two hours. And if it’s been thawed by other methods, cook it before refreezing. This is the USDA Food Safety and Inspection Service’s position. If you do refreeze, the sooner you do it, the better. The Danger Zone is a bacterial breeding zone.


----------



## ARCHERYSNOB (Feb 13, 2006)

Half frozen meat cuts real easy.

-This is my rule of thumb- Any meat that is worthy of eating can be refrozen.

-sawzalls & bandsaws are not necessary, just bone him/her out with a good sharp knife and wear gloves-joe


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Shoot 3/4 aluminum arrow into the deer pull your truck up raise the hood and connect jumper cables to the arrows.... No wait it was just a joke dont want to see you hurt yourself.. seriously skinned a frozen one last week. it was not easy.. after you get the skinn off just put a heat source close by the meat will thaw pretty fast once the skin is off... cuts real nice 1/2 frozen


----------



## katch66 (May 12, 2007)

Never had this problem in TX.......usually 180 degrees the other way. Gotta take care of the meat before it gets too hot and spoils.:smow:/:flame:


----------



## nogg (Sep 2, 2006)

thanks buckyboy , lucky I did'nt fry the keyboard after spitting out out a mouthful of bud light half way thrugh your post


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

nogg said:


> thanks buckyboy , lucky I did'nt fry the keyboard after spitting out out a mouthful of bud light half way thrugh your post


 Wow i almost electrocuted two guys with one post


----------



## YooperKenny (Jun 21, 2006)

Lots of good info here. Skinning a frozen deer is truly a pain and once you've done it you're highly motivated to get that hide off ASAP.

I've been living a similar experience lately. We hunted caribou at Mirage in Northern Quebec in early December and our kills were flash frozen in the field soon after gutting (-17 F). When I got home to da UP I dropped my 2 bulls off at the taxidermist where they thawed slightly overnight in their shop. The next morning he caped the one that's going on the wall. I took them both home and got the hide off the other one. My garage isn't heated and it was in the teens so they were soon froze solid again. 

Over the weeks since then I've sawed them into quarters and the backbone section containing the backstraps and either left them hanging or got them into coolers. One at a time I've brought them into the house to thaw for a few hours before cutting them up. The meat has never completely thawed and it is easier to cut up that way. When I grind the burger I mix it between grinds and it's so cold it's painful - but that's good. I'll do the last of it this weekend finally. BTW it is delicious!

My late father in law was a butcher and always told us that refreezing is not a problem especially if the meat still has any ice crystals in it.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Mr. October said:


> Just to be clear on refreezing meat of any kind, according the the USDA


Good stuff Mr O.. :thumb:

Long as it's not fully thawed and allowed to get above 40*, yer fine, and as another said, partially thawed makes cutting steaks much easier anyway.. :wink:

We've had this problem before, and we bring em in the garage or basement if it's too cold to warm em a bit in the garage til they are cuttable. Keep em cold while cutting and you'll be fine..


----------

